# Portugal Open 2014



## cubizh (May 21, 2014)

5 years later, Portugal finally has another official cubing competition!

Information: http://speedcubing.com/events/PortugalOpen2014/

Registration: https://www.worldcubeassociation.or...istration+Form&competitionId=PortugalOpen2014

Date: Jun 21, 2014

Location: 
Pavilhão do Conhecimento – Ciência Viva 
Alameda dos Oceanos Lote 2.10.01
Lisbon

Events:
2x2x2
3x3x3
3x3x3 Blindfolded
3x3x3 One-Handed
4x4x4
Pyraminx
Skewb


----------



## dbf (May 21, 2014)

Finally, here we go...

Come compete to the beautiful city of Lisbon


----------



## Litz (May 21, 2014)

Finally


----------



## AvGalen (May 21, 2014)

Finally! I am going to be there for sure (the lovely wife agreed and might join). Who else is joining?


----------



## joey (May 21, 2014)

Hmmmmmmm


----------



## andojay (May 23, 2014)

joey said:


> Hmmmmmmm



You can go


----------



## anders (May 26, 2014)

AvGalen said:


> Finally! I am going to be there for sure (the lovely wife agreed and might join). Who else is joining?



I am


----------



## cubizh (Jun 22, 2014)

I don't think this would be a proper Speedsolving competition thread without a DYK.
So here we go.
DYK...

...Ron and Hanneke are tremendous?
...Arnaud and Aki are great?
...Anders Larsson is very nice?
...I'm glad that I met Carlos and that he was able to come and raise the competitive bar, allowing everyone present to see a world class speedcuber.
...I'm also glad Jesus could make it, helping to make it more of an international competition and have some fun.
...Some of the portuguese cubers were a bit nervous?
...Didier and Nelson are superstars?
...Vasco was great and quite taller than I expected.
...Happy for Litz to be able to finally compete.
...Actually, everyone was pretty cool.
...Ron and Hanneke setting up/wrapping up the venue reminded me of a Formula 1 pitstop crew ?
...I think the venue director and staff were quite happy that we had the competition there. They were very friendly and curious about what we were doing.
...I forgot to tell Arnaud how great he was as the host of WC2011?
...Ron gave me karamelstroopwafels <3 <3
...Ron and Vasco did quite the scene at the mall the night before comp, doing quick scrambles and solves, creating a line to see them larger than for some of the restaurants?
...I didn't have what it takes (yet) to have a successful 3BLD with tv cameras pointing at you, dozens of eyes ogling, random harp notes being played in the background (even with ear defenders) and the competition pressure.
...I left the competition under clear blue skies, arrived home 2 hours later, raining buckets.
...I thought it was quite appropriate to finish the day seeing a double rainbow not far from home as I was arriving.


Spoiler: Proof!











...I had a huge ammount of fun meeting amazing people, seeing new places and competing.
...Hope to see everyone soon!

EDIT:

Oh yeah, Anders broke his 3x3 avg record. Congrats!


----------



## Litz (Jun 22, 2014)

I won't write a DYK, but I'll write some words:

First of all, thanks to everyone involved in making this happen. Special thanks to the organizers (especially Ron/Hanneke for actually coming to Portugal to help us out) and cubizh for warning me about it 

I'm sad I performed so poorly, but I guess it just wasn't my day. It was my first competition, so I expected to be somewhat nervous, but I seriously didn't expect my best official single to be worse than what I average at home. It's incredible how much harder it is to solve when under pressure. I'm also really sorry for messing everything up in the finals in the head-to-head against Carlos, who is incredibly fast and destroyed everyone in every single event (was awesome seeing you perform - keep it up!)

It was really nice meeting you all and having the chance to talk in person with other speedcubers. It was really cool to meet the "Super Moderator" AvG and Ron in person - you were both really nice. I'm also really happy so many NRs were broken, especially the 3x3 ao5 and both 3x3 OH records by Vasco, 3x3 BLD single and average by Didier (dbf) and skewb single by António. You guys were awesome and the records were well deserved 

Finally, I hope we can start having these competitions regularly from now on. It's really hard to keep people interested in speedcubing when we can go for five years without a competition. Plus, we still have many records to beat and times to bring down. I hope everyone keeps practicing and I'll see you all in the next one


----------

